# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Demonstranten stürmen Flughafen von Bangkok

## Enrico

Bankok - Die Proteste in Thailand haben eine neue Eskalationsstufe erreicht: Am Dienstag stürmten Hunderte Demonstranten den internationalen Flughafen Suvarnabhumi von Bangkok. Hunderte Mitglieder der oppositionellen Volksallianz für Demokratie (PAD) zogen nach einem Handgemenge mit der Polizei durch die Abfertigungshalle des Flughafens.

Demonstrant in Bangkok: Blutige Proteste gegen den Regierungschef
Alle Flüge sind zunächst abgesagt. "Wir haben alle Abflüge gestoppt", sagte ein Flughafensprecher am Abend. Ankommende Maschinen wurden allerdings noch abgefertigt. Der Flugverkehr sollte dem Flughafenbetreiber zufolge nach Chiang Mai, Phuket oder andere Flughäfen umgeleitet werden.

Die Regierungsgegner hatten zuvor schon die Zufahrt zum Flughafen teilweise blockiert. Sicherheitskräfte stellten sich ihnen entgegen. Es gelang ihnen jedoch nicht, die Demonstranten vom Flughafengelände und von der Startbahn fernzuhalten. Sie wollen damit die Rückkehr des umstrittenen Ministerpräsidenten Somchai Wongsawat verhindern, der am Mittwoch vom Apec-Gipfel in Peru zurück in Thailand erwartet wird.

>>>>>>>http://www.spiegel.de/politik/auslan...592646,00.html

----------

> Am Dienstag stürmten Hunderte Demonstranten den internationalen Flughafen Suvarnabhumi von Bangkok.



Wohl eher Tausende

----------


## LosFan

bleibt zu hoffen, daß das Ganze nicht noch weiter eskaliert ! 

http://www.zeit.de/online/2008/48/th...ghafen-bangkok

http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp...5SCB0eq8inY-DQ

----------


## Met Prik

> bleibt zu hoffen, daß das Ganze nicht noch weiter eskaliert !


Solange Wongsawat sein Amt nicht niederlegt, werden die Proteste wohl andauern ... und *ich finde das gut*.

----------


## Daniel Sun

_
Military, police urged to act against PAD

Government Spokesman Nattawut Saikua on Wednesday urged the police and military to take action against the People’s Alliance for Democracy protesters and free Suvarnbhumi Airport from their clutches.


 “The police must take action such as using water truck. The PAD is violating the law and liberty of the people. Both the police and military must not think that they cannot do it. It would be unusual if the military would do nothing in this situation,’’ he said.

He said the PAD had been allowed to lay seize in different places because the government had chosen peaceful methods in dealing with them.

He said Prime Minister Somchai Wongsawat would return Thailand from 5 pm- 8 pm because the flight from Peru has been delayed 6-7 hours. The Cabinet meeting would be held today but the meeting place is yet to be confirmed, he said._
Quelle

_
Army chief called urgent meeting to end crisis

Army Commander General Anupong Paochinda called a meeting of top bureaucrats, academics and economic sector chiefs to end the political crisis facing the country at 2 pm on Wednesday at room 241 of the Royal Thai Army Headquarters.



They include permanent officials who are heads of ministries, departments, presidents of associations, president of the Federation of Thai Industries, president of the Thai Chamber of Commerce, president of the Thai Tourism Industry, president of the Thai Bankers' Association, and rectors of universities.

Defence Ministry permanent secretary Apichart Penkitti urged the PAD not to pressure Army Chief General Anupong Paochinda to stage a coup because it would cause tremendous negative impact to the country. "Military leaders want to see the country further develop and not to be boycotted by international communities,'' he said.


He said he understood the PAD's intention to bring the country clean politics but the best way to achieve that should be through negotiation. "We are searching for the mediator between the two sides,'' he said.

Opposition Party leader Abhisit Vejjajiva had said he called deputy Prime Minister Chavarat Charnvirakul that he was read to be the mediator between the government and the PAD in finding a way out of the crisis, as Chavarat had asked.

However, only Prime Minister Somchai Wongsawat must sit at the negotiation table. "The negotiation can start as soon as the PM returns,'' he said.

The Democrat Party on Wednesday condemned the use of violence and disapproved of the PAD's seizing of Suvarnabhumi Airport.

"I am not sure what the PAD's victory would finally be. if the PAD thinks that the PM resigns will be the end, I believe it is not the end because the government will return because there are a lot of people support the government. If the government let the situation continue hoping the PAD will succumb to the public pressure, the problem will not be dissolved. The country and the people are being held hostage,'' he said._

Quelle

----------


## Daniel Sun

Und die ersten Reiseveranstalter sagen schon Thailandreisen ab....

_ Veranstalter sagen Reisen nach Thailand ab

26. November 2008, 09:53 Uhr

Die Unruhen in Thailand haben Auswirkungen auf den internationalen Tourismus. Zwei große deutsche Reiseveranstalter sagten sämtliche Flüge nach Bangkok ab. Auch bei der Lufthansa gibt es Änderungen. Derzeit stecken in Bangkok zahlreiche Menschen auf em internationalen Flughafen fest, der von Demonstranten besetzt ist.

Wegen der Proteste auf dem Flughafen von Bangkok haben deutsche Veranstalter Reisen nach Thailand abgesagt. Meiers Weltreisen und Dertour teilten mit, alle für Mittwoch und Donnerstag geplanten Thailand-Reisen mit Flug nach oder über Bangkok seien storniert worden. Das betreffe etwa 200 Kunden. Direktflüge nach Phuket fänden wie geplant statt.

Die Lufthansa leitete am Mittwoch ihren täglichen Flug in die thailändische Hauptstadt nach Kuala Lumpur in Malaysia um. Von dort aus werde die weitere Entwicklung genau beobachtet, hieß es. Man hoffe, den Jumbo B747 mit mehr als 300 Passagieren in den nächsten Stunden doch noch nach Bangkok fliegen zu können, teilte ein Sprecher mit.

Am Dienstagabend sei die Lufthansa-Maschine als eine der letzten noch pünktlich aus Bangkok herausgekommen. Das Flugzeug sei am Morgen pünktlich in Frankfurt gelandet._ 

Quelle

_Deutsche Reiseveranstalter sagen Thailand-Reisen ab
Frankfurt/Main (dpa) - Wegen der politischen Krise in Thailand haben die Fernreisespezialisten Meiers Weltreisen und Dertours ihre Flüge nach Bangkok für heute und morgen gestrichen. Von der Regelung seien rund 200 Passagiere betroffen, teilten die Unternehmen in Frankfurt mit. Nicht betroffen seien andere Ziele in Thailand wie zum Beispiel Phuket. Nach der Blockade des Flughafens von Bangkok durch Regierungsgegner sitzen dort mindestens 3000 Reisende fest. Insgesamt wurden bis zum Morgen 73 Flüge abgesagt.

Veröffentlicht am 26.11.2008 um 09:06 Uhr_

Quelle

----------


## Daniel Sun

_
Anupong's trump card for besieged Suvarnabhumi Airport
By Avudh Panananda
The Nation

The People's Alliance for Democracy has stooped down to a nastiest move to lay siege on Suvarnabhumi Airport in order to unseat the Somchai Wongsawat government.

Its move is definitely unpopular and inflicts untold damage to the country although the PAD finally gets the undivided attention and gains a chokehold to topple Somchai.

After PAD-led protesters took control of the airport at 9.00 pm on Tuesday's night, frantic negotiations has been inconclusive.

The government is applying strong pressure on Army chief General Anupong Paochinda to intervene and clear protesters out of the airport. It wants to invoke the security law to empower Anupong to take charge of the crowd dispersal.

The PAD also wants Anupong to intervene but for an entirely different reason. It is trying to convince him to either stage a coup or throw his support to the opposition movement.

The government and the PAD both sees Anupong as having the trump card to decide the outcome of their fight.

Immediately after returning from Peru today at about 7.00 pm, Prime Minister Somchai will hold a face-to-face meeting with Anupong.

Anupong is expected to give his final answer on whether to assist the government to restore normalcy at the airport.

At this juncture, it uncertain what Anupong's stand really is. He still has half a day to review his options.

Based on his steadfast refusal to intervene in favour of the government, it is likely that he will not step in to ensure Somchai's survival.

The People Power Party is working hard in trying to replace Anupong. But it is making no headway. There is no shortage of ambitious generals willing the serve as a government's lackey. But the crucial question is whether it is possible to succeed Anupong's leadership and redirect the Army within short notice.

This leads to a dire scenario for Somchai. He may have no choice but to step down either by resigning or calling a snap election.

If the prime minister decides to cling to office regardless of dire consequences, then it is possible that by tomorrow the Democrats will resign their House seats en masse in order to force the House dissolution.

Somchai and his People Power Party are playing a high stake game to ensure survival as Anupong is about to show his trump card which can change the face of Thai politics.
_

Quelle

----------


## Enrico

*Newsletter von Thailand-Tours*

1. Aktuelle Situation in Bangkok - 26.11.2008
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Liebe Thailand-Freunde,
wie Sie den deutschen Medien entnehmen konnten, haben gestern Abend einige hundert Anti-Regierungs-Demonstranten (PAD) die Zufahrt und den Flughafen besetzt. Aus Sicherheitsgründen hat das die Flughafenbehörde die Schießlung des Suvarnabhumi Airports verfügt. Flugzeuge konnten zwar noch landen und auch die meisten Abendmaschinen sind noch gestartet.

Nach aktuellen Informationen können heute bis 18 Uhr keine Flugzeuge starten. Es wurden und werden einige ankommende Maschinen nun auf den alten Flughafen Don Muang umgeleitet. Ebenso werden Inlandsflüge nach Don Muang umgeleitet. Seit 10 Uhr heute morgen ist dort auch die internationale Einreise wieder möglich.

Unsere Büros in den einzelnen Orten kümmern sich um die betroffenen Gäste, haben mit diesen bereits Kontakt aufgenommen und buchen eine zusätzliche Nacht in den aktuellen Hotels.

Wir raten im Moment nicht, auf eigene Faust zum Flughafen Suvarnabhumi nach Bangkok zu fahren. Wir beobachten die Situation und hoffen, daß der Flughafen bald wieder geöffnet werden kann. Bis dahin raten wir den Gästen, an ihrem aktuellen Ort zu bleiben.

Als Thailänder bin ich über diese Situation sehr sehr unglücklich. Ich kann zwar verstehen, dass einige Leute demonstrieren wollen. Aber ich kann nicht akzeptieren, dass dabei unsere ausländischen Gäste und nicht betroffene Personen beeinträchtigt werden. Und glauben Sie mir, der allergrößte Teil der Menschen in unserem Lande denkt genau so.

Die PAD hat in den vergangenen Wochen stark an Zustimmung verloren, zu einem aus Mangel an einem überzeugenden Konzept, zum anderen wegen sehr absurder Forderungen und Aktionen. Zu einer geplanten Massendemonstration am vergangenen Wochenende kamen nur wenige Leute. In meinen Augen ist das jetzt ein weiterer, eher verzweifelter Versuch, Aufmerksamkeit zu bekommen. Gleichzeitig verliert diese Organisation noch mehr an Zustimmung aus der Bevölkerung, weil wir wissen, dass diese Handlungen das Ansehen Thailands im Ausland beschädigt hat.

Ich selbst bin zur Zeit in Thailand und verfolge die Situation sehr aufmerksam. Ich bin mit meinem Büro in Deutschland in Verbindung und wir werden Sie über den Stand der Dinge auf dem laufenden halten. Unsere Büros in Thailand tun alles, um den betroffenen Gästen so gut wie möglich zu helfen.

Nochmals möchte sich Sie um Ihr Verständnis bitten. Es tut mir sehr leid, dass so etwas passieren musste. Es ist nicht der Weg, den wir Thais eigentlich gehen wollen. Im Herzen sind wir friedliche Menschen und wollen, dass es jedem gut geht.

Liebe Grüsse aus Thailand
Ihr Sarawut Muangyai
Inhaber Thailand Tours

PS: Wir werden Sie mit diesem Newsletter über die weitere Entwicklung Situation informieren


Absender:
Thailand Tours germany & thailand
Ihr Spezialist für Thailand & Asien
Telefon: 08191-97306-0
(Mo - Fr 9-18 h / Sa 10-14 h)
Telefax: 08191-97306-29
http://www.thailand-tours.net

----------


## Daniel Sun

_
Anupong's panel calls for House dissolution and end of protests

A situation monitoring panel under the Army resolved on Wednesday to make a dual call for the government to dissolve the House and the People's Alliance for Democracy to end its protests.

Army chief Gen Anupong Paochinda said at a press conference that this is a best way out of the political turmoil as the rival camps will have to simultanously cease their fights.

The panel brings together public and private sector representatives including academics. How the political rivals will take the proposal will be known soon, or after Prime Minister Somchai Wongsawat returns to Thailand later today.

The panel, however, expects the government to take the first move on the House dissolution, followed by the PAD to completely stop the opposition movement.

The panel will submit the proposal in writing to the government. The proposal is based on hope that should the government fails to heed the advice, the bureaucracy might resort to civil disobedience to stop implementing government orders. And in case the PAD fails to end the protests, social sanction will be imposed.

Anupong emerged after two-and-a-half hour meeting with academics and leading civil servants at the Army headquarter. He was last week named by Somchai to head the task force to monitor the volatile political situation which culminated in the PAD seizing the Suvarnabhumi Airport on Tuesday.

"The country is being affected by this crisis, which involves the government and the PAD," Anupong said. "It is therefore their responsibility to try and solve the conflict. The government should return power to the people and the PAD should end its activities. This is our proposal, not an attempt to put pressure on them."

Suraphol Nitikraipot, Thammasat University rector and a member of the panel, said he hoped society will come up with its own form of pressure if both sides remain stubborn.

"We think that if the government returns power to the people, the PAD automatically will have to end its campaign, otherwise the movement will not be able to answer social questions," he said._

----------


## schiene

Nun haben sie auch den "alten Don"besetzt

----------


## Daniel Sun

_
PM condemns seizing of airport as illegal and threat to democracy
By Piyanart Srivalo
Naya Jaikawang
The Nation
Published on November 27, 2008


As the People's Alliance for Democracy came under fire for the seizure of Suvarnabhumi Airport, its rival, Prime Minister Somchai Wongsawat, was defiant despite staring at what was looking increasingly like a dysfunctional government.

Addressing the nation on NBT from Chiang Mai last night, Somchai condemned the seizure of the airport as illegal, undemocratic and a threat to democracy and well-being of the country.

He vowed to convene an urgent Cabinet meeting today to discuss measures to bring the situation back to normal.

"We need to solve the problem. Unarmed gathering is always allowed, but the laws have been broken and armed people have caused damage to national interests," he said.

Somchai's chartered flight from Peru had to be diverted in the last minute to Chiang Mai late yesterday afternoon, and it was unclear how, where and when the scheduled Cabinet meeting will take place today. On top of that, Army chief Anupong Paochinda openly called for a House dissolution to end the damaging stand-off with the PAD.

Just how Somchai can go on running the country with paralysed air services, a defiant Army chief, and Cabinet members and lawmakers constantly on the run from belligerent protesters was the biggest question yesterday.

 The Army chief's stand threw the ball back into Somchai's court, after the latter had put pressure on the general by appointing him head of a high-level multi-sector panel to monitor the political crisis. The Anupong panel's call for a House dissolution carried a thinly veiled message: the Army will not use force to dislodge the PAD protesters from Suvarnabhumi.

 The Civil Court yesterday evening issued an urgent injunction to evict the protesters from the Suvarnabhumi International Airport. No immediate PAD reaction was available.

Somchai had seen the government's international work disrupted last week when PAD protesters surrounded Parliament and forced postponement of a session that would have addressed some foreign affairs commitments.

The PAD yesterday swarmed into the old Don Mueang Airport, which has been used partly as government headquarters since the movement seized Government House a few months ago, and managed to stop its fledging services as a temporary airport. This meant Cabinet members could not fly from Bangkok to join Somchai in a meeting upcountry.

 Government strategists believe if Somchai can survive the next couple of days, great pressure will swing back against the PAD for its airport closure. The movement came under heavy local and international criticism yesterday, but the focus was on how Somchai would manage the crisis.

A violent showdown is feared today between the PAD and the pro-government red-shirt army, which was mobilising its followers to Bangkok yesterday.

Anupong, meanwhile, was ridiculed by both sides after his situation-monitoring panel made a dual call for the government to dissolve the House and the PAD to end its protests.

The panel, which brings together public and private-sector representatives including academics, expected the government to take the first move on the House dissolution, followed by the PAD to completely stop the opposition movement.

The proposal is based on the hope that should the government fail to heed the advice, the bureaucracy might resort to civil disobedience and stop implementing government orders. And in case the PAD fails to end the protests, social sanction will be imposed.

"The country is being affected by this crisis, which involves the government and the PAD," Anupong said. "It is therefore their responsibility to try and solve the conflict. The government should return power to the people and the PAD should end its activities. This is our proposal, not an attempt to put pressure on them."

Suraphol Nitikraipot, Thammasat University rector and a panel member, said he hoped society would come up with its own form of pressure if both sides remained stubborn.

"We think that if the government returns power to the people, the PAD automatically will have to end its campaign," he said.

In his NBT speech last night, Somchai also sternly asked government officials to strictly perform their tasks to help bring the country back to normal.

"My position is not as important as the country's law and order as well as democracy. This is a government elected by the people and we will keep doing our job to the best of our ability," he said._

Quelle

----------


## Daniel Sun

_
State of emergency to be declared on airports
By The Nation

Govt set to declare state of emergency on the Suvarnabhumi and Don Muang airports, as coup rumours continue to swirl



Public Health Minister Chalerm Yoobamrung confirmed that the Cabinet resolved to declare state of emergency over the Suvarnabhumi and Don Mueang airports.

Speaking to reporters via a teleconference at 5:50 pm, Chalerm said that the government would declare state of emergency for Suvarnahbumi and Don Mueang airports and would assign police to handle the situation.

He said the Metropolitan Police chief would be in charge of situation at the Don Mueang and the commissioner of the Provincial Police Bureau 1 at the Suvarnabhumi.

The state of emergency empowered the government to control movement of people and prohibit mass assembly in any specific locations. The prime minister is empowered to exercise the powers through the armed forces.

In a day full of widespread coup rumours, the government has pleaded with the military to remain in barracks with unconfirmed reports that PM Somchai may soon declare a state of emergency.

Government spokesman Natthawut Saikua also announced after an urgent Cabinet meeting that the government had no intention to remove Army chief Anupong Paochinda.

The urgent Cabinet meeting was also known to discuss the possible use of emergency decree or the implementation of the internal security act.

"We have to consider these legal options," said Natthawut before the meeting.

Anupong, in his capacity as head of the government's task force monitoring the crisis, on Wednesday called on Prime Minister Somchai Wongsawat to dissolve the House and the People's Alliance for Democracy to end its protests.

Rumours were rife on Thursday about a secret Anupong ultimatum that Somchai must dissolve the House before midnight Thursday or face a coup. Army spokesman Sansern Kaewkamnerd however, has been quoted by AP as denying there would be a coup.

Newspaper offices have been flooded with phone calls inquiring or giving "tips" about an imminent coup. A source claimed Anupong had a telephone conversation with Somchai in the morning.

Government office workers have been told to leave home early, so have many private sector employees, adding to the widespread anxiety.

The Cabinet, meeting in Chiang Mai, did not consider about purging the military top brass, Government Spokesman Natthawut Saikua announced in an unexpected press conference, pleading with soldiers to remain in barracks. The announcement invariably add weight to the coup rumours.

He said he came out from the Cabinet meeting to make the announcement when the meeting was still going on because there were high speculations about coup.

Natthawut said the government would like to call on the military not to mobilise the troops because the military leaders would not be purged.

Minutes after Natthawut talked to reporters, Army-run TV Channel 5 ran a running text at the bottom of TV screen saying troop movements that were seen by the public were soldiers returning from a demonstration held for Army cadets.

The PAD, meanwhile, was cautious, mooting a theory that the coup rumours were a decoy designed to distract the protesters at the Suvarnabhumi airport before an operation to disperse the crowd.  

There were also grave concerns that a coup attempt could spark a nationwide violence involving pro- and anti-Thaksin mobs as well as the military. Suriyasai Katasila, a PAD leader, told The Nation: "Coup is the least of my concern now. I'm worried about violence because nobody seems to be in full control at the moment." 
_

Quelle

----------

In etwa einer halben bis Stunde werden wir mehr wissen, wenn sich ein Gerücht bestättigen sollte.........

----------


## Dieter

> In etwa einer halben bis Stunde werden wir mehr wissen, wenn sich ein Gerücht bestättigen sollte.........


Das Geruecht bestaetigte sich nicht und das Heer steht auf der Seite des Volkes und der Monarchie (PAD).

----------

Ich befürchte nach wie vor, dass dieses hin und her nur die Folge von gewissen Streitigkeiten sind über die grösse diverser Lunchpakete.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Und wieder einen Schuß Öl ins Feuer....

_Govt to enlist help from Thaksin if coups staged


The government will enlist help from former prime minister Thasksin Shinawatra if a coup is staged against the administration, government Spokesman Natthawut Saikua said Friday.

He said thaksin would make phone calls to direct the resistance against the coup on around-the-clock basis.

"If a coup is staged, thaksin will fight against it along side with Thais. He can make phone calls to us 24 hours a day," Natthawut said.

The nation_

----------


## Daniel Sun

_
Spokesman claims Govt wins support to use force to end Bangkok airports' besieging


Government Spokesman Natthawut Saikua claimed Friday the government has won both international human rights organisations and foreign diplomats' support for use of force to end the besieging of Suvarnabhumi International Airport and Don Mueang Airport.

Natthawut said the International Community would not mind the use of force against protesters as long as the government must first evacuate over 3,000 stranded tourists from the airports first.

"I am informed by a non-governmental organisation that the international human rights organisations and foreign diplomats want the government to evacuate over 3,000 tourists to safety first then the government can do anything with the protesters. They will not oppose or question the government about it actions against the protesters,""Natthawut said.

The nation_

----------


## Daniel Sun

Video Interview mit Thaksin....

The Nation

----------


## Daniel Sun

_No surrender

The government indicated on Friday it would try to talk protesters out of the Bangkok airports without using force - but the demonstrators sneered at a request from a senior person to leave and claimed they would "fight to the death" against any police attack.
Police read an official declaration that protesters must leave Don Mueang, and stationed riot police near Suvarnabhumi.

The state of emergency declared by the embattled cabinet of Prime Minister Somchai Wongsawat sparked widespread fears that any attempt to use force to clear Suvarnabhumi and Don Mueang airports could spark a bloody confrontation with the anti-government activists.

Mr Somchai fired the national police chief Pol Gen Patcharawat Wongsuwanbut - moving him to an inactive post - .and replaced him with the police inspector-general, Pol Maj Gen Prateep Tanprasert.

An officer at Don Mueang used a megaphone to tell protesters they had to leave the rally site. Otherwise "law enforcement officers will carry out appropriate and necessary measures to solve the situation".

"All of those who violate law will be prosecuted both in criminal and civil cases," he said.

Airlines began flying stranded air travellers out from Utapao naval base on Friday. But there are tens of thousands of passengers who have missed flights from the four days of unrest that have badly hit Thailand's tourist industry and Utapao is a Vietnam war-era base with few tourist facilities.

Somsak Kosaisuk, a core leader of the People's Alliance for Democracy, told a crowd of yellow-shirted supporters occupying Don Mueang airport: "We are not afraid. We will fight to the death, we will not surrender and we are ready."

Top PAD leader Chamlong Srimuang told reporters that "a senior person in the country" had telephoned to ask him to move his protest out of Suvarnabhumi airport because the closure has severely damaged the economy.

Maj-Gen Chamlong boasted he had told the senior person that he will halt all rallies - if the prime minister resigns.

Anti-government activists braced for an assault Friday night. They extended barbed-wire cordons to about three kilometres around Suvarnabhumi, and blocked the few access roads, witnesses said.

Police say around 4,000 protesters from the PAD are occupying Suvarnabhumi for a fourth day.

The international community openly criticised Thai officials on Friday. At a meeting called at the Foreign Ministry to "explain" the situation to ambassadors, the foreign envoys called on the government to clear the Don Mueang and Suvarnabhumi airports as soon as possible.

Police began planning what they described as an open operation to reclaim the airports.

Bangkok police chief Pol Lt Gen Suchart Muankaew said after a video conference with the prime minister that he will begin with peaceful means, and try to talk the demonstrators into leaving, but with plans to escalate action.

Before any operation, he will invite representatives from the National Human Rights Commission, the Lawyers Council, the National Anti-Corruption Commission and the media to a meeting to give advice. He would allow live television broadcasts of any police operation, to counter any possible charges of brutality.

"We will use the gentle way first. The priority is to negotiate and not crack down immediately. We are all Thais," regional deputy police commander Pol Maj Gen Piya Sorntrakoon told the AFP news agency.

In a dramatic sign that anarchy was creeping in, government spokesman Suparat Nakbunnam said Mr Somchai would remain in Chiang Mai "indefinitely."

"As there are still uncertainties in the tensions between the government and army, for his safety the prime minister will stay in Chiang Mai," he said.

A poll by Bangkok University released on Friday claimed that support for the PAD had dropped below 12 per cent in Bangkok, but that just 16.1 per cent backed the use of force by the army or police to clear the protesters from the airport.

The occupation of the airports has had severe economic effects. Sudjit Intharathaiwong, deputy secretary general of the Board of Investment, said 200,000 workers in the electronics assembly plants around Bangkok have been laid off because of the lack of transport to import raw materials and export computer chips and other electonic parts. (with reports from AFP)_

Quelle

----------


## Daniel Sun

_'Act or red-shirts will take law into own hands'
By The Nation
Published on November 29, 2008


The government should quickly end the occupation of Bangkok's two airports, otherwise red-shirt crowds will take the law into their own hands to deal with the yellow-shirt protesters, organisers of the "Truth Today" talk show said yesterday. Veera Musigapong and Jatuporn Phrompan said they might have no choice but to urge pro-government crowds to take to the streets if there was no progress by today in evicting the People's Alliance for Democracy from the airports at Don Mueang and Suvarnabhumi.
Veera and Jatuporn also warned the Army not to seize power, threatening a backlash from the red-shirt crowds if it did so.

Veera said he expected the authorities to work under the terms of the state of emergency at the two airports to disperse the anti-government protesters.

"I expect pressure [on protesters] to increase from a soft approach to a hard one in order to resolve the airports' seizure in a speedy manner," he said.

If the authorities take no action to restore order at the airports by today, the red-shirts will have to assess their strategy and take action instead of remaining on the sidelines, he added.

He went on to state that he would mount strong retaliation if the Army took advantage of the crowd dispersal to stage a coup.

Jatuporn called on the government to disband the panel, chaired by Army chief General Anupong Paochinda, in charge of monitoring political developments on the grounds of Anupong being uncooperative in imposing the state of emergency.

He said Prime Minister Somchai Wongsawat was obligated to restore order quickly or he would risk being seen as a lame duck.

Jatuporn added that it was imperative to reopen the airports as soon as possible, as no democracy could afford to be physically cut off from the outside world.

He reminded the military that blood would be spilled if the military seized power, as red-shirt crowds were expected to take up arms in such an eventuality.

In a related development, the People Power Party yesterday decided to distribute pamphlets advising the public on anti-coup measures.

It also urged the government to take decisive action under the state of emergency imposed at the two airports.

Coalition chief whip Withaya Kaewparadai said the pamphlets should be ready for release by today.
_

----------


## schiene

Rückholaktion für Bangkok geplant?
Freitag, 28. November 2008, 07:54
Durch die Besetzung der beiden Flughäfen in Bangkok sitzen weiterhin Tausende von Touristen in der thailändischen Hauptstadt fest. Medienberichten zufolge planen deutsche Veranstalter nun Rückholaktionen.
Wie das Nachrichtenmagazin Focus berichtet, könnten deutsche Touristen, die seit der Besetzung der beiden Flughäfen von Bangkok seit einigen Tagen in Thailand festsitzen, über den nicht allzu weit entfernten Flughafen von Pattaya ausgeflogen werden. 

Der Flughafen Pattaya liegt lediglich 130 km von Bangkok entfernt und könnte in zwei Stunden Busfahrt erreicht werden, heißt es. Focus zufolge untersuchen Studiosus sowie andere Veranstalter zur Zeit, ob man in Bangkok festsitzende Gäste mit Hilfe von Charterflügen über Pattaya in die Heimat ausfliegen lassen könnte.

Auf die Notwendigkeit einer solchen Rückholaktion deuten die Umbuchungsfristen großer Reiseveranstalter hin. So hat zum Beispiel die TUI die Stornofrist für Reisen nach Bangkok bis zum 1. Dezember verlängert – ein Anzeichen dafür, daß man bei der TUI nicht mit einer schnellen Änderung der Lage in der thailändischen Hauptstadt rechnet.

Unterdessen betrifft die Lahmlegung der Flughäfen in Bangkok nicht nur Touristen in Thailand. Da Bangkok ein wichtiges Drehkreuz für Reisen nach Südostasien ist, haben manche Veranstalter auch Gäste in anderen südostasiatischen Ländern, die nicht nachhause fliegen können, weil sie in Bangkok hätten umsteigen müssen.

----------

50 injured in explosion inside Government House


Eine echte Glanzleistung der Freunde Rots. Bomben auf Schlafende zu werfen. Mann sind die mutig.

Vielleicht geht so langsam dem letzten Depp inkl. ausländischer Presse ein Lichtlein auf wem sie da auf den Leim gegangen sind...........

----------


## Dieter

Phommel, da habe ich nur ganz geringe Hoffnungen.

Ich habe bislang keinen einzigen Beitrag westlicher Medien gelesen, der erkennen liesse dass der Autor ansatzweise geschnallt haette, um was es ueberhaupt geht.

----------

Hi Dieter

Das hier ist auch Realsatire. Ein rechtsmäßig Verurteilter ( der sich dem Gesetzt mit Flucht entzogen hat ), der in seinem Fall die Justiz als ungerecht anprangert, aber dann davon redet, dass man das gesetz zu befolgen und durchzusetzen hat.

Dann gebe es da noch einen Schwager, der nach eigenen Aussagen immer unabhängig entscheide trifft und dann dennoch ankündigt 24 Stunden am Tag zur Entscheidungsfindung zu telefonieren.

Das wäre ja fast so als wenn die Merkel den Klar anruft und fragt: Sind die Renten sicher?

----------


## Greenhorn

Vorhin kam in den Nachrichten, man werde das Problem *jetzt* dem Koenig vortragen. Mit anderen Worten, bis jetzt hat man dem Koenig "keine Informationen ueber die Situation gegeben".
Deswegen gibt es auch noch keine Entscheidung bis heute.
Die Person die dies machen wird muss der oberste Beamte fuer alle Uni's sein.

----------


## resci

> Vorhin kam in den Nachrichten, man werde das Problem *jetzt* dem Koenig vortragen. Mit anderen Worten, bis jetzt hat man dem Koenig "keine Informationen ueber die Situation gegeben".


interessant, welch komische Nachrichten manchmal verbreitet werden.
Die ganze Welt ist informiert, was in Thailand sich ereignet, nur der König nicht.
Der Schenkelklopfer des Tages.

resci

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von Greenhorn
> 
> Vorhin kam in den Nachrichten, man werde das Problem *jetzt* dem Koenig vortragen. Mit anderen Worten, bis jetzt hat man dem Koenig "keine Informationen ueber die Situation gegeben".
> 
> 
> interessant, welch komische Nachrichten manchmal verbreitet werden.
> Die ganze Welt ist informiert, was in Thailand sich ereignet, nur der König nicht.
> Der Schenkelklopfer des Tages.
> 
> resci


Man merkt an deiner Antwort, dass du noch nie Konig warst.

----------

> Vorhin kam in den Nachrichten


Welche Nachrichten? Quelle?

----------


## Enrico

Hatt ich auch so mitbekommen und musste schmunzeln. Ham die deutschen Agenturen wieder bisschen was erfunden, hehe

----------


## Greenhorn

> Zitat von Greenhorn
> 
> Vorhin kam in den Nachrichten
> 
> 
> Welche Nachrichten? Quelle?


Nachrichten im thailaendischen Fernsehen.

----------


## Enrico

Deutsche Agenturen haben es scheinbar auch gesehen und ziehen nun nach, also schon seit 20 Uhr rum...

----------


## schiene

*"laut Bildzeitung"* tummeln sich auch einige Backpacker unter den Besetzern.

Thailand im Chaos 
Rucksack-Touristen machen bei Airport-Blockade mit
Über 350 000 Reisende sitzen fest
Die Flughafen-Blockade in Bangkok – das Chaos wird von Tag zu Tag unerträglicher, ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht. Mittlerweile spannen die Demonstranten sogar Rucksack-Touristen für ihre Zwecke ein, berichtet die „Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung“ (FAZ).


Viele der Backpacker haben sich offenbar wegen der „Festival-Atmosphäre“ auf die Unterstützung der Blockade eingelassen. „Damit wird eine eventuelle Räumung praktisch unmöglich, denn ausländische Touristen würden gefährdet“, zitiert die „FAZ“ den Mitarbeiter einer europäischen Fluggesellschaft.

Inzwischen sitzen 350 000 Reisende in der thailändischen Hauptstadt fest. Busse bringen Urlauber zu den überlasteten Flughäfen in Phuket und Chiang Mai. 30 leere Passagiermaschinen konnten auf andere Flughäfen ausgeflogen werden. Auch auf den Militärflughafen U-Tapao werden Touristen-Flüge umgeleitet.

----------


## schiene

02.12.2008
*Ein Toter und 20 Verletzte bei Bombenanschlag* 

Auf dem Flughafen Don Mueng wurde kurz nach Mitternacht ein Bombenanschlag gemeldet, der einen Toten und 20 Verwunderte forderte. Die PAD äußerte die Vermutung, dass die Granate vom Don Mueng Toll Way abgefordert worden wäre, einer gebührenpflichtige Schnellstraße, die auf Säulen am Flughafen vorbei führt.

----------


## schiene

Thai Airways International (THAI) decided Wednesday to sue People's Alliance for Democracy for about 20 billion baht for closing Suvarnabhumi and Don Muaeng airports for a week, resulting in the cut in its revenue. 
Quelle:
Bangkok Post

na dann,VIEL GLück!!  ::

----------

> Thai Airways International (THAI) decided Wednesday to sue People's Alliance for Democracy for about 20 billion baht for closing Suvarnabhumi and Don Muaeng airports for a week, resulting in the cut in its revenue. 
> Quelle:
> Bangkok Post
> 
> na dann,VIEL GLück!!



Dies wird bei weitem nicht reichen um den weiteren Verlust durch Stornierungen und nicht mehr gebucht werden zudecken. Da THAI Airways schon vor dem Chaos sehr schlecht gestellt war, rechne ich eigentlich früher oder später mit einem Grounding. Dies hätte dann alleine die PAD zu verantworten. 

Es sei denn der Staat pumpt fleissig Gelder rein.......

----------


## Hua Hin

Habe heute meine Eltern zum Flughafen und bis zum Check-In gebracht.
Was soll ich sagen, ganz normales "Business like usuall", selbst von Rückstaus nirgends was zu sehen.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Enrico

Ja, berichtet Erich mir gestern am Telefon auch schon. Immer wieder erstaunlich wie schnell sowas wieder in Ordnung gebracht wird. Malt euch das mal in FRA aus, dort hätte es Monate gedauert bis wieder alles normal gelaufen währe, weil irgendwas erst noch von Behörde XY freigegeben hätte werden müssen und die letzte Steckdose noch abgenommen werden muss.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Tja, da kann man bei Thailand wohl nicht von internationalen Standards sprechen...
...ist doch irgendwie ein Witz was da abgelaufen ist. Schon ganz schön traurig!!!

----------


## schiene

> Tja, da kann man bei Thailand wohl nicht von internationalen Standards sprechen...
> ...ist doch irgendwie ein Witz was da abgelaufen ist. Schon ganz schön traurig!!!


ich verstehe jetzt deine Aussage nicht ganz!ß

meinst du die Demonstrationen oder das der Airport so schnell wieder in betrieb genommen wurde?!

----------


## Enrico

> Tja, da kann man bei Thailand wohl nicht von internationalen Standards sprechen...
> ...ist doch irgendwie ein Witz was da abgelaufen ist. Schon ganz schön traurig!!!


Nee, ich mein wie schnell alles wieder seinen Gang auf dem Airport gegangen ist. Das andere ist nen anderes Thema, wobei ich noch nicht mal verstehe wie es eh zu schaffen war einen Flughafen solcher Größe komplett zu übernehmen. Denke mal da war auch schon Sympatie mit im Spiel, zumindest nen bisschen.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Sowohl als auch!

Zum einen ist es ein Witz, das so ein "Besetzung" eines Internationalen Flughafens überhaupt möglich ist. 

Zum anderen ist es ebenfalls ein Witz, das so ein Flughafen innerhalb weniger Stunden, nachdem die Demonstraten abgezogen sind, wieder im normalen Betrieb operieren kann.

----------

*hugh* Die Nuddeldrücktfraktion hat gesprochen..............  ::

----------


## Enrico

> Zum einen ist es ein Witz, das so ein "Besetzung" eines Internationalen Flughafens überhaupt möglich ist. 
> 
> Zum anderen ist es ebenfalls ein Witz, das so ein Flughafen innerhalb weniger Stunden, nachdem die Demonstraten abgezogen sind, wieder im normalen Betrieb operieren kann.


Ebend. Normalerweise drängt man dann die Leute in eine Ecke des Flughafens, aber wie ich schon sagte, da gab es Unterstüzung. Iss ja auch nicht weiter schlimm, hatte ja nen Grund wie man sieht.

Zum zweiten, für uns ist das nen Witz, aber man sieht, es funktioniert. Das beeindruckt mich viel mehr.

----------


## Hua Hin

> Immer wieder erstaunlich wie schnell sowas wieder in Ordnung gebracht wird. Malt euch das mal in FRA aus, dort hätte es Monate gedauert bis wieder alles normal gelaufen währe, weil irgendwas erst noch von Behörde XY freigegeben hätte werden müssen und die letzte Steckdose noch abgenommen werden muss.


Ich habe ja in diversen Foren lesen dürfen, wie lange es noch dauern würde, bis nach einem Abzug der Demonstranten die Sicherheit der Einrichtungen erst noch geprüft werden müsste. Da war von Wochen und Monaten die Rede. Auch wenn das nur die halbe Wahrheit ist, mir kommt das auch verdammt schnell vor und kommt der Verdacht auf, dass gewisse Risiken bewusst in Kauf genommen wurden, um die Tourismusbranche nicht voll gegen die Wand zu fahren.
Jedenfalls war mein Taxifahrer total happy, als er während der Fahrt einen Auftrag erhielt, 21 Personen am nächsten Tag von BKK nach Hua Hin fahren zu dürfen, natürlich mit 3 Vans aufgeteilt, das habe ich heute schon feststellen dürfen, als ich mit einem anderem Van wie ich gekommen bin alleine nach hause fuhr. Diese ganze Taximaffia kennt sich nur zu gut und machen gegenseitig Geschäfte.

Gruss Alex

----------

Die schnelle Wiederaufnahme des Flugbetriebes war wohl eine Mischung aus zuvor betriebener roten Propaganda und ein Übergehen von internationalen Sicherheitsbestimmungen.

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ich tendiere zu letzterem, möchte das aber auch gar nicht ausdiskutieren!

----------

> Ich tendiere zu letzterem, möchte das aber auch gar nicht ausdiskutieren!


Nach fünf Tagen der Wiederaufnahme hat man nun auf den Don Muang eine Leiche, die schön fleißig am verwesen war, im Cargobereich entdeckt........

----------

